# How many books do you buy a month?



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

Inspired by the hoe many books do we read a month thread.......how many books do you buy a month? Not necessarily read them, just purchase.....include free books as well.

I usually get about 4-7  books a month- and of those probably 3 are free?.....with Kindle anyway. DTB's maybe 1 or 2.....Amazon makes it too easy to buy lots LOL


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

this is just sad ....

I just looked at my list of books.  the first few months AK I was only getting 5 - 7 books a month.  But starting November 08 I've been getting between 11 and 20 a month.


----------



## JosieGirl71 (Sep 15, 2009)

I spend a lot more on books now that I own a Kindle than I did before.  I purchase between 5 to 10 books a month which is the same as I was purchasing pre-Kindle.  Only difference is that I bought used books at about $4 per book and most of my Kindle books are in the $7-10 range.  That being said, I LOVE my Kindle and would hate to go back to paperbacks.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Do I even want to know


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

According to Amazon I've bought 8 hardcovers and 2 free kindle books in the last 30 days. Prior to that my last kindle books purchase was Nov 24th.


----------



## nelmsm (Dec 24, 2009)

I decided that I had enough books on my Kindle now that it would last me for a good while....so I'm absolutely going to limit myself to two purchases a month...unless they are free or less then $3.00 and there will be no limit on those.  My Amazon wish list is growing ever longer!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

I got mine for Christmas. After seeing my January and February charge card balances     and knowing how many unread books are on my K2 now...I don't think I'm going to be buying any books for awhile. Or accessories. Egads!


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

Probably between 4-10


----------



## ilovelabbies (Jan 21, 2010)

I got my Kindle a few months ago, just got paid and downloaded 11 books that I purchased.
For freebies (classics mainly), I have downloaded dozens.

I can probably see myself in the future purchasing about 5 books a month.  I'm still working on my favorite freebie classics.


----------



## Susinok (Feb 2, 2010)

Well I have bought 7 books in the two weeks since it arrived (one a collection of 5 books), downloaded 5 free books from Baen, and found about 7-8 items on Gutenberg to add to my reading list.

So I gather when a month rolls around I'll have gotten a LOT of books.

I love the archive list. Finally I can remember what I've read! Or at least look it up. LOL.


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

I have to admit that I have gone overboard lately, my average would be around 30 including free books. I plan on slowing that number down by quite a bit though since I now have over 100 books on my TBR list.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I looked up the number I bought in January, and am too embarrassed to post it here....It's a lot of books.  I'll just say "too many!"


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd guess I buy between 5-10 per month.  If only I had enough time to read them all.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

3-5 a month of freebies, 1-2 I'll buy if they're ones I really want to read. I try not to go click-crazy with the free ones and only grab the ones I might enjoy.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Kindle books I average about 2 per month.  I do the monthly subscription to over 20 blogs and 2 newspapers.

DTB I usually buy 1 or 2 a month also.  They are usually books I cannot get on Kindle or cookbooks.


----------



## mwb (Dec 5, 2008)

I plead the Fifth!

Considering it is just the 10th and I bought three in a store yesterday and ordered via Amazon 8 over the past couple of days.  Ordered 5 more via Biblio last week.  And bought bought a half dozen eBooks so far this month - not counting the free ones I scooped up via Feedbooks.  

And isn't even a month where I do my quarterly buying frenzy at Baen Books.

Obsession or desperate cry for help!


----------



## RiddleMeThis (Sep 15, 2009)

I think I'm at around 15 books a month


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I haven't paid any attention to the number of books I buy, I just kept track of how much was on my gift card and let that dictate my stopping point (no gift card balance = no buying books).

So, I went to Manage Your Kindle on Amazon to see how many (includes free books):

February - 16, so far
January - 47 (3 went to DH's K2 only)
December - 40 (4 went to DH's K2 only)

I guess my answer is "lots". 

Chris


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I'm not sure I want to look but I'm sure it is at least 15 plus whatever free ones I like. Yesterday I went
through my Kindle list and found probably 30 free books I've downloaded and totally forgotten so I'm 
going to concentrate on those for a while until my credit card stops smoking. 

I also just added about 50 books under $5 to my Wishlist so I do think I'm going to focus on those the
next few months.

I think the whole immediacy of the Kindle book thing encourages me to indulge in more impulse buys so I'm
working harder to curtail that.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I went back and looked.  It isn't pretty.  I have purchased 11 DTB in the last six month (to read myself, an equal number to give away.)

But just since the first of the year I purchased 38 Kindle books, although only six were not free.


----------



## emilydowns (Jul 8, 2009)

With the kindle there are so many low priced books.
You can buy four 99 cent digital books for less than the price of one paperback.


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

I order way too many books! It's a sickness!  

  I ordered 16 in January.
  I ordered 19 so far in February.

Yikes! I need help!  

Sofie


----------



## GwenNoles (Jan 25, 2010)

Recently, I've been buying a bunch of them. But, most of the ones I downloaded this week are classics that I've been getting for free.


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

Well I just checked and I've purchased 21 books so far in February (ouch!) plus about
5 free books.


----------



## DickStanley (Jun 7, 2010)

Five to eight a month in paper, generally. But fifteen ebooks in the twenty days since I bought my Kindle. Which attests to the (relatively) low prices, and ease of purchase.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

My book budget is $50 a month, so the price of the particular books I buy affects how many. I READ 12-15 a month and fill in the gaps between what I can buy and what I want to read with freebies and library books.


----------



## Antiquary100 (Jun 12, 2010)

I just looked at my Amazon account and I'm at 23 so far this month, plus whatever I downloaded from Manybooks and Mobileread. The only reason I'm not having a fit is because I only spent $3.00 on them. I don't set a limit to the number of free books I can buy, if I think I might want it, I get it now. Otherwise it might not be available, certainly not at the same price. I was bad though, and bought four out-of-print dtbs, which ran me about $14.00. But all in all, I don't think I've been "too" bad.


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I've bought quite a few ebooks since I started hanging around here.  And I don't even have a kindle yet.  (I read them on my Kindle for PC.)  It can only get worse than this when I finally do get a kindle!

But it's great fun!

Vicki


----------



## Basilius (Feb 20, 2010)

Just like everyone else, I went and checked my Amazon account going back to mid-January when I got my Kindle.

I've ordered 11 books so far this month, and 6 of those were freebies.
May: 16 (9 free)
April: 14 (9)
March: 6 (1)
February: 28 (22)
January: 7 (4)

So, I've purchased 31 books over essentially five months of time. Also snagged 51 free books that I'd probably never have bought.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I usually only buy a couple of books a month, but most of the books that I "buy" are freebies. Sometimes I buy DTB books for my classroom that I want to read, but I wasn't counting those.


----------



## Addie (Jun 10, 2009)

On average, I would have to say about seven a month. That's not including freebies.
But I have a ridiculously long list of books on my computer that I seem to add to daily of books I will eventually buy.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

Hmm, not sure I want to figure out the answer to that question, but let me see.  I have almost 1100 books between my kindle and my archive, and I've had mine since Christmas '07, roughly 30 months.  Allowing for freebies, I'd guess somewhere around 30 per month (if my math is right...).

I must say, adding 1100 books to collections is a LOT of work.  My poor thumb has a blister from the 5-way, and I'm not even halfway through!


----------



## AlexJouJou (May 16, 2010)

I checked my Kindle info on amazon

27 so far in June
48 in April/May (got the Kindle in April)

Most are free all the way up to $3
10 or so of those are actually samples now that I recheck

I only bought 5 that were "regular" type price at $7.99 or higher. All told I'm surprised how little I spent comparitively. It was always VERY easy for me with amazon's buy 4 get 1 free thing to just rack up $50-60 orders that would last a few weeks at most. Forget going to Barnes and Noble..never got out of there for under 100..it's as bad as Costco!

I work too many hours to get to the library frequently so this is my only option. I've toned down the buying a bit..bought a lot and am ready to get set to read a lot too!

So far in June I've read about 12 books...and it's the 15th. I figure between 20-30 per month is about average. So given my reading averages I'd say I'm on track! 

(does that read like a justification?   )


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Since Oct 2008, I have 570 books on my Amazon account. But that's not all I have on my Kindle nor all I have read on it. I do have about 800 more books I have gotten elsewhere 99% were free. I have not read all of them, but I will. Someday.


----------



## DLs Niece (Apr 12, 2010)

I would say 7-10 a month. Unless I hit a book sale somewhere. Then I may grab as many as 20 books at a time.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

A lot more than I did before i joined KB!


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Bought my K2 in the middle of October 2009.  According to my Kindle account....

Oct. 18
Nov 22
Dec 11
Jan 11
Feb 30
Mar 22
Apr 19
May 28
June 10 (so far)

Many are free or low priced but I have gotten some from some series that I have gotten interested in and some $9.99 best sellers.

The bump up in Feb was probably due to having bought a K2i for a good friend, who is also on my account.  I wanted to surprise her with LOTS of books!!!!  Unsure why May was sooooo high!!!!  On a spree, I guess.

Have to admit that there are many I have yet to read BUT I have read over 30 books on my K2 since buying it and this is A LOT more than I would have read of DTB's in that time span!!!  I love my Kindle!!!!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I know this thread is a few days old, but it's really interesting.  Since I purchased my K2 about 15 months ago, I've been buying about 2 books per month.  That may not sound like much, but before I had the Kindle I bought about 1 book per year!  I was feeling a bit guilty about spending more on books now, but after reading some of the posts here I'm feeling better.  Thanks guys!  

What is it about the Kindle that makes me want to read so much more?  I can't remember the last time  I watched TV!


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2010)

I tend to buy books one at a time as I read them. Of course that leaves me with trips to the bookstore that are just as urgent as trips to the grocery store for milk. Both are bear necessities. The simple bear necessities. Forget about your worry and your strife.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

It depends if I want to eat on a certain day... I'd say 10 books, and half of them go unread, I'm sure.


----------



## Vyrl (Jun 7, 2010)

I usually go through about one a week, give or take. I like to take my time and enjoy the book.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

pomlover2586 said:


> Inspired by the hoe many books do we read a month thread.......how many books do you buy a month? Not necessarily read them, just purchase.....include free books as well.
> 
> I usually get about 4-7 books a month- and of those probably 3 are free?.....with Kindle anyway. DTB's maybe 1 or 2.....Amazon makes it too easy to buy lots LOL


Well, ummm, let me put it like this... This month, July, I will be buying none. When I started putting my books into collections, I was astonished at the number of To be Read I had! So, except for the Robert Jordan I had already preordered, I hope I can still say "none" at the end of July!

Patrisha


----------



## padowd (Jan 14, 2010)

With the indie books at such great prices I usually get about 20-30 a month and that is not counting free books. But my husband and I share books and we both like the same kinds of books so that helps. I am spending alot more money on books now that I have my Kindle but I don't have to worry about them cluttering up my house.


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Since I've had a kindle I've become a samples addict. I read the samples and then keep the ones I want to read and buy them as I go along. Having said that, I do have a backlog of books to read on kindle. I refuse to say how many a month on the grounds of -  good gracious, that many?!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I go on buying binges, but try to keep it reasonable. For June I downloaded 19 books, 15 free and 4 I paid for. I paid between 5.99 and 11.99 for the books. I share an account with my daughters so I try to download as many free books as possible. One of my daughters reads a lot and she can only afford to buy 2 or 3 books a month so she loves the free books. We have found some really good authors reading the free books.


----------



## bvlarson (May 16, 2010)

You guys are kicking the pants off me in the "books bought" arena. I'm doing about 5 a month. But I do read about 20 samples a month, if that counts. I guess I'm picky. One thing I WANT to do but I'm trying not to do yet is rebuy favorites I already have in print. I think this "double-buy" should cause something of a boom in the industry as ebooks move in.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

bvlarson said:


> One thing I WANT to do but I'm trying not to do yet is rebuy favorites I already have in print. I think this "double-buy" should cause something of a boom in the industry as ebooks move in.


Rebuying favorites is what happens to me. That is when I go on a buying binge. I will see a new book come out in a series I have and then I want to buy the whole series on ebooks to reread. Luckily, I've just about got all of them and I have slowed down.


----------

